# I Buying Silkies!



## NEWCOMER (May 14, 2021)

I am purchasing some  black silkies! Probably 5 reds, 5 blacks, 5 white. I can't wait!!! I won't get them till June but I already fixed the chick brooder! What do you think of silkies? No Haters!!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (May 14, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> I am purchasing some  black silkies! Probably 5 reds, 5 blacks, 5 white. I can't wait!!! I won't get them till June but I already fixed the chick brooder! What do you think of silkies? No Haters!!


I personally don't like silkies but im very happy for you!


----------

